# Does GBAs Tempers want and or need a real anime section?



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 8, 2010)

It's just a simple question, is enough interest there (here that is).

I personally might not mind merging my game needs with a site that meets casual commentary needs for anime too.

I'm on numerous forums, or have been. I have found that anime only sites are as limiting as sites that are almost anti anime sites in their own way.

Either the site's focus is so focused that the anime ultra fans generate too much 'noise' on site, or the site is so not focused on anime, that the mention of it is often as welcome as a long fart in a crowded elevator 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This site is clearly teen dominated and teen = anime capable. But GBAtemp is clearly a game site.

Just curious if we can do better than being crammed in with books and non anime media like music and movies.

Express your opinions please


----------



## luke_c (Apr 8, 2010)

Sooner or later the Books, TV Shows and Music forum will get flooded by Anime so I don't see this as a bad idea


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 8, 2010)

I think the BMTM is sufficient enough. The BMTM isn't overly swamped with anime threads. We are a video game based forum after all, not an anime discussion one. The BMTM works fine.

EDIT: If anything, the whole section should just be "Animated Entertainment" and be anime, manga, comics, and cartoons. The AMCC!


----------



## Raika (Apr 8, 2010)

Anime and Manga should have its own section, instead of being clumped in the same section as "Books, Music and TV"...

Maybe the new section could be called "Japanese Entertainment"?


----------



## Wabsta (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't think this is nessecary (spelling?).
We have the media section, even tho this is a gaming community.
So I think you should be happy with that.


----------



## Cablephish (Apr 8, 2010)

Inb4massivemoveofallanimeslashmangathreads, lulz.

Personally, I don't believe it's a huge deal whether it gets its own forum or not, because anime and manga aren't all that, that they would need their own forum. I still think it should belong in this section, since it's within the spectrum of TV, Books, Movies. I love watching anime and reading manga, but I don't think it's necessary to have a forum dedicated to them if we've already got this.

Perhaps within time there'll be sooooo much talk of anime and manga that the forum will be changed to Anime & Manga.


----------



## Cermage (Apr 8, 2010)

its good the way it is right now. i don't think a section like that is neccesary, it'd just be filled with "HU IZ UR FAV NARUTO CHAR" and whatnot in an attempt to keep it active like so many other anime/manga based forums.


----------



## prowler (Apr 8, 2010)

BMTM isn't a whole lot active with Anime and such, so I wouldn't think it would be a good idea.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 8, 2010)

I want a horror section then.
And a comic book section.
And a comedy section.
A a section purely for indie music.
A a section purely for punk music.
A a section purely for cartoons released in 1987
A a section purely for cartoons released in 1995
Etc it goes on.


----------



## Wabsta (Apr 8, 2010)

Hadriano said:
			
		

> I want a horror section then.
> And a comic book section.
> And a comedy section.
> A a section purely for indie music.
> ...


Why would you want all that?


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh yeah and I want a DS Phat section so that I don't have to mix with you noobs that bought a DS model after.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 8, 2010)

So that's 1 yes and the rest being essentially No results 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hey I can live with it.

I have my MAL The Later Years club over at MAL. No danger of not having a place to gossip over anime and with my own age group to boot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just thought it might be an alright idea.

That GBATemp is a game site though, way to go Captains Obvious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (note I wrote that in the plural hehe).

Several DS games being essentially based on anime makes it connected, just not entirely important I suppose.
Being a subject likely connected to the sites largest demographic makes it seem logical.

On my military history forum haunt of choice, we talk about games (because military history means wargames even if mainstream barely knows we exist. It means models because some models are tanks not cars.
And of course we like military documentaries quite a lot. But we tend to not need a distinct forum for them inside of the rest of the media sub section.

So it's no biggie if we don't give anime a sub section inside of the media location.

I can always dump threads in there with the rest just as easily.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 8, 2010)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> So that's 1 yes and the rest being essentially No results
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most forums don't just stick to one subject, they just usually have a primary subject and forums and discussions on other ones. We're primarily a DS/Wii forum at the moment but have subsections for every other gaming console. DS and Wii get their whole set of forums though.

I mean, you can always discuss anime in the BMTM, it's just that a separate section for it isn't really needed.

As Hadrian meant, one thing leads to another. We might as well make sections for everything.

The BMTM is not constantly flooded with anime threads. Yes, probably the most threads there revolve around anime, but it's not a crushing majority. There's still a lot on books, TV, music, etc.

But suggestions are always welcome and it's nice to see someone who wants to improve the forum and have their say.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 8, 2010)

I would be tempted to call for a megasticky but I myself would probably be on the "that is a stupid idea/will not work" side of things for a subject as diverse as anime could be- it works well enough for guides (simple and complex as well as general and specific), lists and "forum game" threads.

Maybe a set of "trial" threads split by genre, relative age or some other dividing measure- perhaps not fair but forums are not such a great ground for things that are either not popular or not immediately useful.

Failing that a megathread that people are strongly encouraged to post in but divergence is accepted.

Regarding a whole (sub) section while it would not require a dedicated mod I would argue it would only work really well if you had a mod who truly knew the matter and while I do not know of any mods who do not care for anime I doubt any could go toe to toe with a "true fan" on the matter (lists of favourites either personal, general or historical, knowledge of the genres, knowledge of the main players is one thing but when it comes to the more obscure stuff, the upcoming anime and general "encyclopaedic" knowledge which is necessary for such a position it falls over- I will draw a direct comparison between games and anime here).

Perhaps return to this as an when the "flood" comes.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 8, 2010)

Chances of me becoming a mod, less than zero 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I have issues from bad experiences being one).

Chances of me being an expert on anime, fairly high actually. Considering I AM one hehe. What can I say, been watching anime as long as most of ya has been breathing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My current catalogue of animes is something in the range of 1000 titles half on dvd.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 8, 2010)

If you did consider a section like that, you could separate the BMTM, so upon opening, it would have each area as a subforum. I'm aware though, that some franchises often have things like TV and Movies, or things like that, so it's probably just fine as it is now.

Or maybe when making a new thread in there, specify, as you do in the Trading section, i.e.:

[Books], [Movies], [TV], [Music], [Books+Music], [TV+Movies], or something like that. Heck, even a multiple choice when making a thread to specify what it covers.


----------



## Blastoise (Apr 8, 2010)

As for me, Anime doesn't lift my skirt BUT I do support the idea


----------



## zuron7 (Apr 10, 2010)

That's what the BMTM forum is all about.
B=Books
M=Movies
T=T.V.
M=Music


----------

